
CakePHP 2.0 released - diegogomes
http://bakery.cakephp.org/articles/lorenzo/2011/10/16/cakephp_2_0_released
======
w33ble
"We have dropped PHP 4 support and we have refactored all the code to be
strictly compliant with PHP 5.2+."

Exciting!

I have some projects written in 1.3. Anyone port from 1.3 yet and care to
comment on their experience with it?

------
diegogomes
Looks like nobody cares about cakephp anymore...

